# Trovoada no Miradouro da Cordoama - 17-12-2021



## ecobcg (18 Dez 2021 às 22:16)

A instabilidade que se gerou ontem a SW de Sagres, gerou alguma convectividade no mar, com uma linha de trovoadas a aproximar-se de terra ao final da noite.Ainda deu para algumas fotos, captadas do Miradouro da Cordoama, em Vila do Bispo.







Todas as fotos aqui: 








						ExtremAtmosfera | Trovoadas | Cordoama
					

Página de fotografia e vídeo sobre meteorologia e fenómenos extremos




					www.extrematmosfera.com


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2021 às 14:53)

ecobcg disse:


> A instabilidade que se gerou ontem a SW de Sagres, gerou alguma convectividade no mar, com uma linha de trovoadas a aproximar-se de terra ao final da noite.Ainda deu para algumas fotos, captadas do Miradouro da Cordoama, em Vila do Bispo.
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 742
> ...


Bons registos @ecobcg! 
Aquela foto com 4 raios em primeiro plano e com um quinto em segundo plano à direita, muito fixe.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2021 às 23:30)

Thomar disse:


> Bons registos @ecobcg!
> Aquela foto com 4 raios em primeiro plano e com um quinto em segundo plano à direita, muito fixe.


Muito Obrigado pelo comentário!

Sim, foi mesmo a mais porreira da noite.

Estava a filmar esses raios também, a 50fps... e incrivelmente, os 4 raios principais, caíram num espaço de 3 frames seguidos. Ultra rápidos mesmo. Na altura nem me apercebi que eram 4, só vi um mesmo...  Depois na máquina é que me apercebi do que tinha captado.! eheh!


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2021 às 16:33)

espectaculares registos, belíssimos! Afinal aquelas células não se perderam, produziram sim estas obras de arte. Obrigado Bruno!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Dez 2021 às 20:31)

StormRic disse:


> espectaculares registos, belíssimos! Afinal aquelas células não se perderam, produziram sim estas obras de arte. Obrigado Bruno!


Mito Obrigado @StormRic !


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2021 às 17:37)

Isto dá muito trabalho e a técnica é excelente. Começando pela logística de estar preparado e em cima ou o mais próximo possível do acontecimento, em tempo real.
A combinação da luz ainda diurna com a iluminação "eléctrica" é perfeita. É fascinante conseguir registar o fugaz instante que os olhos viram, sem tudo ver, e em luz natural.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2021 às 11:08)

StormRic disse:


> Isto dá muito trabalho e a técnica é excelente. Começando pela logística de estar preparado e em cima ou o mais próximo possível do acontecimento, em tempo real.
> A combinação da luz ainda diurna com a iluminação "eléctrica" é perfeita. É fascinante conseguir registar o fugaz instante que os olhos viram, sem tudo ver, e em luz natural.


Obrigado novamente! 
Só um pormenor. Essas fotos não apanharam luz diurna. Era bem de noite já e estava era lua cheia, que de vez em quando aparecia e dava alguma iluminação... mas a maior parte, foi iluminação mesmo por parte dos relâmpagos, que em alguns momentos, para além dos raios no mar, também vinham intranuvem e iluminavam os céus por cima de onde estava (e também o chão).


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2021 às 14:41)

ecobcg disse:


> Obrigado novamente!
> Só um pormenor. Essas fotos não apanharam luz diurna. Era bem de noite já e estava era lua cheia, que de vez em quando aparecia e dava alguma iluminação... mas a maior parte, foi iluminação mesmo por parte dos relâmpagos, que em alguns momentos, para além dos raios no mar, também vinham intranuvem e iluminavam os céus por cima de onde estava (e também o chão).



Nem me lembrei que já era noite nessa altura (e tinha acompanhado essas células) ! Ainda mais fantástico, então, luar claro!


----------

